# Best gun belt find



## JamesCC

I found my new favorite gun belt! I was looking for a new belt and had checked a few reviews online and I ended up trying out the EDC belt by Kore Essentials. Its a new 2.0 version that just came out and it’s awesome. I found the belt to be stiff but still flexible and it has a really cool track system that is stitched into the back of the belt so I don’t have to find the right hole in the belt for fit. I feel like it’s a reusable zip tie like feel which is perfect for the various adjustments I make based on what I carry and what clothes I wear. There's no sag or slag and I get a faster draw because the belt doesn't raise up when I pull-it really keeps my gear put. The reason I'm giving them a shout out is because I carry daily and also use the belt professionally and this belt is by far the most comfortable gun belt I have ever bought, worn or owned. I told my co-workers and they bought a few also. Let me know what you think or what you wear as I’m curious if others have tried it out.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I'm different from you, and I'm also something of a Luddite: If it's "new," I become suspicious.

From my own experience, I prefer not to use a reinforced-core gun belt. My experience has been that the relatively stiffer core works its way toward one of the rows of stitches, rubs against it, and eventually wears its way through the stitches (or even through the leather) and ruins the belt.

In the case of the Kore buckle, I note that its "quick-release tab" sticks out either downwards or, if you prefer, upwards. I would worry that either my pants (if down) or my belly (if up) might actuate the "quick-release" function at exactly the wrong moment (Murphy's Law).

The good part? The Kore belt is relatively inexpensive. A well-made, all-leather-and tongue-buckle gun belt will cost between $80.00 and $150.00.


----------



## hillman

My own steel core (Bigfoot) belt hasn't self-destructed yet, worn as my every-day except when I'm dressing up, for some time (well beyond my pathetic memory of the purchase date).

My #1 dress belt has a ratchet system resembling the one described. The release isn't apt to be operated accidentally, but the mechanism is inherently weaker than the common hitch. When my britches drop, the gun would no longer be concealed carry.


----------



## Philco

I have worn a Bigfoot Gunbelt with the steel core daily for the past two or three years and have liked it very much. It is still in very good condition. I'm going to order a new one because I've lost quite a bit of weight over the past year and the one I have is just too big now even after I added a couple of new holes.


----------



## win231

I just got the Kore Tactical 2.0 belt a couple of weeks ago. I like it, but I contacted Kore about offering a 1 & 3/4" width because all my jeans' belt loops are that width.


----------



## JamesCC

Steve M1911A1 said:


> I'm different from you, and I'm also something of a Luddite: If it's "new," I become suspicious.
> 
> From my own experience, I prefer not to use a reinforced-core gun belt. My experience has been that the relatively stiffer core works its way toward one of the rows of stitches, rubs against it, and eventually wears its way through the stitches (or even through the leather) and ruins the belt.
> 
> In the case of the Kore buckle, I note that its "quick-release tab" sticks out either downwards or, if you prefer, upwards. I would worry that either my pants (if down) or my belly (if up) might actuate the "quick-release" function at exactly the wrong moment (Murphy's Law).
> 
> The good part? The Kore belt is relatively inexpensive. A well-made, all-leather-and tongue-buckle gun belt will cost between $80.00 and $150.00.


Price point is great as you mentioned and the release buckle seems to work find as I wear my in the downward direction. Seems stable enough with a lot of movement and my belly doesn't mess with it.


----------



## JamesCC

win231 said:


> I just got the Kore Tactical 2.0 belt a couple of weeks ago. I like it, but I contacted Kore about offering a 1 & 3/4" width because all my jeans' belt loops are that width.


What did they say?


----------



## JamesCC

Philco said:


> I have worn a Bigfoot Gunbelt with the steel core daily for the past two or three years and have liked it very much. It is still in very good condition. I'm going to order a new one because I've lost quite a bit of weight over the past year and the one I have is just too big now even after I added a couple of new holes.


Bigfoot is great too! I think I prefer KORE over those guys but that's my preference.


----------



## hillman

JamesCC said:


> Bigfoot is great too! I think I prefer KORE over those guys but that's my preference.


Obviously that's your call - you are the guy wearing it. I do hope your preference extends beyond the ratchet.


----------



## Tangof

I have worn a Crossbreed for two years and have no complaints. It supports a Colt Series 70 or a CZ 97b without sagging or discomfort. About $50.00 including shipping. Don't cheap out on a gun belt. I did and had one break and almost drop the gun and holster to the ground.


----------



## win231

JamesCC said:


> What did they say?


They said, "We have no plans to make a belt in that width."


----------



## win231

hillman said:


> My own steel core (Bigfoot) belt hasn't self-destructed yet, worn as my every-day except when I'm dressing up, for some time (well beyond my pathetic memory of the purchase date).
> 
> My #1 dress belt has a ratchet system resembling the one described. The release isn't apt to be operated accidentally, but the mechanism is inherently weaker than the common hitch. When my britches drop, the gun would no longer be concealed carry.


Nor would anything else.


----------



## pic

Full grain , very thick. I own a bunch. Affordable

https://www.ebay.com/itm/AMISH-STYL...hash=item3afefef975:m:m1tQORwXny67efXlyoRxmVQ


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Hmmm...
These "Amish" gun belts are supposed to be 12/13oz leather, which is about 3/8" thick, and if they're really made from "English bridle leather," they may be wax-finished. That's first-quality specifications.

But $29.95 seems to me to be much too inexpensive to be real. There may be something wrong here, for instance that they're made from side or belly leather, rather than from shoulders (preferred) or backs (second best).

Hey, *pic*, are those belts _stiff_? (I mean across the _width_ of the belt, not along its length.)
A proper gun belt should be stiff, widthwise, so that it does not sag or curl under the weight of the gun and holster.


----------



## pic

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hmmm...
> These "Amish" gun belts are supposed to be 12/13oz leather, which is about 3/8" thick, and if they're really made from "English bridle leather," they may be wax-finished. That's first-quality specifications.
> 
> But $29.95 seems to me to be much too inexpensive to be real. There may be something wrong here, for instance that they're made from side or belly leather, rather than from shoulders (preferred) or backs (second best).
> 
> Hey, *pic*, are those belts _stiff_? (I mean across the _width_ of the belt, not along its length.)
> A proper gun belt should be stiff, widthwise, so that it does not sag or curl under the weight of the gun and holster.


very stiff, I had to give a couple away that I bought as backups, I over bought , used them for construction tool belts also, it's a full grain leather, not really sure of the hide location.
I always asked the guy for the thickest weight.
I'll check out my history, to see exactly what I purchased.
I'm curious myself how long it's been, they're still like new.
Great question. Price doesn't seem fair.


----------



## pic

Can't go back in my ebay history, but found the seller.
I asked that particular seller about the hide location. Lol.

I found the seller I used to deal with, I would always describe what I wanted, thickest leather he has, and I would change out the buckle to a dressier style. Plus the belts always came with the Chicago screws, I hope I got the chicago screws right. Lol

I'm not sure how commercialized some Amish have become, but they probably did their own tanning in the earlier days, I'm assuming.

Seller I use to deal with,

https://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayIS...sspagename=VIP:feedback&ftab=FeedbackAsSeller


----------



## pic

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Hmmm...
> These "Amish" gun belts are supposed to be 12/13oz leather, which is about 3/8" thick, and if they're really made from "English bridle leather," they may be wax-finished. That's first-quality specifications.
> 
> But $29.95 seems to me to be much too inexpensive to be real. There may be something wrong here, for instance that they're made from side or belly leather, rather than from shoulders (preferred) or backs (second best).
> 
> Hey, *pic*, are those belts _stiff_? (I mean across the _width_ of the belt, not along its length.)
> A proper gun belt should be stiff, widthwise, so that it does not sag or curl under the weight of the gun and holster.


This is the response I received back from seller

*New message from: cumberland_highpower (2,138)*
*Hello thanks for your question.

These belts are all cut from double bends. that is the best portion of a hide. back only*

Reply​
Your previous message
Do you know if the hide originated from the shoulder, etc.
I have many friends who are always purchasing gun belts
Than you​


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Double bends: Good belt leather!
The double bend is the entire center-back of the cowhide.

Wow! I'm just amazed at the price.
They seem to be quite a bargain.

Thanks, *pic*, for doing the research.


----------



## pic

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Double bends: Good belt leather!
> The double bend is the entire center-back of the cowhide.
> 
> Wow! I'm just amazed at the price.
> They seem to be quite a bargain.
> 
> Thanks, *pic*, for doing the research.


I bought from the second link(seller) I posted. 
Never did business with this seller. 
It does sound a little to cheap.


----------



## JamesCC

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Double bends: Good belt leather!
> The double bend is the entire center-back of the cowhide.
> 
> Wow! I'm just amazed at the price.
> They seem to be quite a bargain.
> 
> Thanks, *pic*, for doing the research.


This is from their site showing the track system. It's solid I must say.


----------



## studenygreg

I tried a few of the kore belts and just couldn't like them. The backside of the buckle was uncomfortable to me. It also flexed too much and lasted less than a year.They were okay with light weight pistols but not with anything full size. I prefer my bigfoot steel core belts. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesCC

studenygreg said:


> I tried a few of the kore belts and just couldn't like them. The backside of the buckle was uncomfortable to me. It also flexed too much and lasted less than a year.They were okay with light weight pistols but not with anything full size. I prefer my bigfoot steel core belts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Bummer man I love mine. Wear it daily and still feels like new. Which belt did you nab?


----------



## studenygreg

JamesCC said:


> Bummer man I love mine. Wear it daily and still feels like new. Which belt did you nab?


I have 2 of the gun belts and 2 of the dress belts.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tvphotog

Take a look at Zach's Gunbelts. Completely customizable to length, width, color, number of holes, etc.
https://www.handgunforum.net/xf/threads/zachs-gunbelts.162830/


----------



## Steve M1911A1

JamesCC said:


> What do you guys think of this top 50 belt list now that people are finding other belts they like?
> https://duuude.co/gear/top-50-gun-belts-on-the-market


I'm too old to ever like anything listed by a site called "duuude.com."
Also, their 50 best are not my 50 best. And then, once the site started touting a steel-lined belt, I was outta there.

Among their top 50 was one by Beltman. But it isn't their #1 choice.
Now, that maker is really, really good, so that was another reason to be outta there.

I also don't get their comment, "It really looks like a gun belt."
Saaay, what?
The belts I wear are all thick, stiff, nicely-made gun belts, but nobody, including our sheriff's deputies, has ever come up to me and said, "Duuude, you're wearing a gun. I can tell because your belt really, really looks like a gun belt."
So that was yet another reason to be outta there.

Want a really good gun belt?
Ask the person who wears one. Ask many people, actually. Ask an instructor. Listen carefully. Take notes. Then think about it.
Even better would be to use any old belt that you've got until you have gained enough defensive-shooting experience to be able to make a carefully reasoned, personal choice on your own.

And while you're at it, stay away from places called "duuude."
That is, unless you really are a duuude.


----------



## JamesCC

What is a duuude?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

JamesCC said:


> What is a duuude?


I guess it's someone who follows the suggestions on duuude.com, without doing his own research.

Don't believe everything you read on the internet.
.


----------



## Slowalkintexan

I have a belt, about 3/16”, don’t care where on the cow it came from,,,,,,no fancy features, a belt, buckle.......Geeze,,, it’s a belt, It works great.

No fancy name, get it from a saddle maker in Texas, gues he should know leather......right?


----------



## Tyler Durden

I'm partial to the gun belts made in Missouri, by a mom and pop shop called "Muddy River Tactical"
If you enjoy the old care-worn look of days gone by, these are very good. If you want to break em in then I suggest your kids butt .
Made of two layers of water buffalo leather with a stiff composite in between, they won't twist or bend into a shape and stay that way. They also have a lifetime warranty which they call a "no BS guarantee".
I have one belt and two holsters from them. It only takes less than 5 days from the time you order until it arrives. PRICES ARE PHENOMENAL!

Give em a look see if your curiosity needs to be itched.
https://muddyrivertactical.com/


----------



## JamesCC

I’ll take a look!


----------

